# Dodge 4.7L V8 or 5.7L Hemi



## luv2rv

Okay, I'm now looking at two vehicles and trying to determine which one to go with .... if I can figure out the money side.

The first is a 2003 Dodge Ram 4x4 Quad Cab Laramie with the 4.7L V8 (new on the lot no KM's). It's the Laramie edition so absolutely loaded!! It has the 3.92 rear axle. Specs indicate 235HP and 295 Ft/lbs of Torque. Max towing at 7050 and 12500 GCWR.

The second is a used 2004 Dodge Ram 4x4 Quad Cab SLT with the 5.7L HEMI. Has about 20K (about 12,000 miles) on it. Has the 3.92 rear and specs indicate 345HP and 375 Ft/Lbs of Torque. Max towing is 7550 and 13000 GCWR. This one is cheaper by 4,000 dollars.

I think I can get the new truck for about the same money given that it's an '03 still on the dealers lot. They want to move this thing.

The dilemna is that I have to drive this truck to work every day. So would I regret going with the 4.7L to try and save gas money???

Can't afford the Diesel or the 3/4 ton.

Anyone towing with the 4.7L engine?

Wayne


----------



## kjp1969

When looking at the difference in gas mileage, I try to calculate exactly how much (or how many gallons) per year each vehicle will take to do a given job. I divide number of miles by MPG for each vehicle and come up with a hard number. For example our last TV and new TV compare as follows:

2004 Sequoia 2wd: 10,000 / (est)13mpg = 769 gals/year
1998 Explorer 4wd: 10,000/15.5mph = 645 gals/year

So the Explorer would have done the same mileage for 124 gallons less, which at current prices is around $260 per year difference (around $21/mo). I concluded that the price difference wasn't that great when compared to the larger size and more power the Sequoia offered.

Using the same formula, the difference between 10 and 15 mpg is 333 gallons, or around $700 per year (for 10000 miles).

As always, your mileage may vary.








Kevin P.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I can't tell you which to buy, because I'm not the one putting the gas in it, but I don't think you will be happy with the way the 4.7 tows that 28 BH-S. Then again, You are using a trailblazer with a 4.7 now. How do the HP and Torque numbers compare to the Chevy you have now. If they are similar, then you can expect similar performance. The added wheel base will help with handling in either case.

Good luck

Tim


----------



## luv2rv

Tim,

The TrailBlazer numbers are as follows;

HP = 275
Torque = 275

This little in-line 6 has the power of a small V8. I'm very pleased with the performance. Towing is another story .. too soft in the back end ... wheelbase is inadequate ... etc.

I would gain on Torque with the 4.7L Dodge but lose big on HP. Along with the longer wheelbase I beleive I'd also get a firmer ride. IE: not so soft in the back end.

Hmmm. The HEMI is pushing 375 ft/lbs of torque though and is cheaper by $4K without even negotiating yet.

I'm thinking a HEMI might be in my future.

KIP, thanks for the advice on the Fuel consumption mathematics ... I think this is one of those decisions that will come down to ....more power.... versus fiscal responsibility


----------



## jgerni

Since your in the market for a truck do your self a favor and get a 3/4 ton truck. I wish I did as well as many on this board. Look at all the new trucks poping up. A few more $ now will save you later.


----------



## briansk11

I don't know what kind of driving you do but I had a 2002 4.7 and traded it in on the Hemi. I got the same or maybe a little better gas mileage in the Hemi. I do mostly rush hour highway driving. I now have the 2500 with the Cummins in it. I never towed with the 4.7 and I was not happy with the way the Hemi pulled. The transmission in it would never seem to be in the right gear. The problem was the the tow/Haul button only locked out 5th gear. Going down the highway even going over an overpass it would shift from 4th to 3rd then back to 4th. It did this all the time. I towed a few times like that and bit the bullet and got the 2500 with the Cummins. I know I did not need to go all the way to the diesel but I have always wanted one and this was my way to justify it.







The down fall with the 2004 Hemi is the transmission in my oppinion. The engine can do it but the trans and gearing mess it all up. By the way I have the 28BHS

Brian


----------



## CamperDC

Wayne,

I am towing with the 4.7L in my 2002 Dodge. I moved to the Dodge from an SUV that had a 4.6L engine but was simply way too undersized for the Outback. The fact that I now have the bed in back for wood and bikes has been great, but I would be lying if I told you I did not want more power. I knew going in that I most likley would want more power, but the deal on the used Dodge was simply too good to pass up. You know one of those "she only drove it to church on Sunday" kinda deals. I also drive about 60 miles a day to and from work and I wanted to try and stay away from a big gas hog.

In the end, I wish I had a 5.7L Hemi, and you may even want to consider the point that jgerni is making. If I could trade the Dodge in today I would go with a 3/4 ton truck I believe.

Good Luck and if you go with the Dodge I think you will like it. I love mine.

Doug


----------



## missouricamper

We have an '03 2500 Quad cab 4x4 with the Hemi. I can't say we've experienced the shifting problems Brian talks about, but we don't have a "tow/haul" selection either. We do take it out of overdrive unless we are on pretty flat land. The tachometer reads pretty steady, all the time. The only time the engine really cranks is when we are getting on the highway and trying to merge quickly, but we have some serious get-up-and-go available.

We have had the camper loaded, all six seats full and the bed of the truck full of bicycles and firewood and NEVER wanted for power.

On a bad note, however, at 5'2", I cannot get in if I'm wearing a dress, so my husband gets to drive it to work..... I guess that's a good thing for him...


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO

Used to have a 2000 Dakota Quad cab with 4.7, it took 3 trips with the camper to decide I needed more engine/truck. I also only had the 3.55 rear I believe so I was definitely impaired while towing.

Might be worthwhile for you to check out hp/torque vs. RPM curves (which it seems are not as publicly available as they used to be), I seem to recall the the 4.7L had to be at very high RPM to make its rated HP/Torque, so be prepared to wind up the engine a bit I would think. I know my 5.4 in the Ford makes it peak torque at ~2500rpm.

Plus, just think of those HEMI commercials.


----------



## California Jim

Since you're already in the market why not consider a "previously owned" 3/4 ton? That would be my first choice to pull my 28BHS. After that it would be a slam dunk for the HEMI.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

I am only aiming for a 3/4 ton next truck. The 28BHS is just a big mother back there.

In the long run, it is your money, do what you feel comfortable with. I'm personally going bigger for more play room and to hopefully have too much power.

Just my $0.005 worth

KS


----------



## jbglenn

Im towing a 21RS with a 2003 Ram 1500 hemi. It tows pretty good but it does jump back and forth from 3 to 4th gear. Power is not a problem but the transmission is geared for speed not towing. Hopefully a Mod will come out so I can set the transmission shift points myself. I have a [email protected] Air charger system and flowmaster 50 series exhuast. I get about 17mpg on the highway and about 8.5 to 10mpg towing. I hope this helps you.


----------



## jjdmel

We have a 26RS that we are towing with a Ram 1500 Hemi 4x4. The hemi has plenty of pulling power and as previously stated above gets about 10 miles to the gallon while towing. We haven't experienced the transmission shifting problems. We do turn off the overdrive when towing. I would recommend the 3/4 (2500) ton truck. If I had to do it over again I would have purchased one, even though we have not had any problems with the 1/2 ton truck. The diesel would be a better towing choice in my opinion. But then you can't listen to that hemi growl during lead foot operations. hehe


----------



## nascarcamper

luv2rv said:


> Okay, I'm now looking at two vehicles and trying to determine which one to go with .... if I can figure out the money side.
> 
> The first is a 2003 Dodge Ram 4x4 Quad Cab Laramie with the 4.7L V8 (new on the lot no KM's). It's the Laramie edition so absolutely loaded!! It has the 3.92 rear axle. Specs indicate 235HP and 295 Ft/lbs of Torque. Max towing at 7050 and 12500 GCWR.
> 
> The second is a used 2004 Dodge Ram 4x4 Quad Cab SLT with the 5.7L HEMI. Has about 20K (about 12,000 miles) on it. Has the 3.92 rear and specs indicate 345HP and 375 Ft/Lbs of Torque. Max towing is 7550 and 13000 GCWR. This one is cheaper by 4,000 dollars.
> 
> I think I can get the new truck for about the same money given that it's an '03 still on the dealers lot. They want to move this thing.
> 
> The dilemna is that I have to drive this truck to work every day. So would I regret going with the 4.7L to try and save gas money???
> 
> Can't afford the Diesel or the 3/4 ton.
> 
> Anyone towing with the 4.7L engine?
> 
> Wayne
> [snapback]10735[/snapback]​


----------



## nascarcamper

nascarcamper said:


> luv2rv said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm now looking at two vehicles and trying to determine which one to go with .... if I can figure out the money side.
> 
> The first is a 2003 Dodge Ram 4x4 Quad Cab Laramie with the 4.7L V8 (new on the lot no KM's).Â It's the Laramie edition so absolutely loaded!!Â It has the 3.92 rear axle.Â Specs indicate 235HP and 295 Ft/lbs of Torque. Max towing at 7050 and 12500 GCWR.
> 
> The second is a used 2004 Dodge Ram 4x4 Quad Cab SLT with the 5.7L HEMI.Â Has about 20K (about 12,000 miles) on it. Has the 3.92 rear and specs indicate 345HP and 375 Ft/Lbs of Torque. Max towing is 7550 and 13000 GCWR.Â This one is cheaper by 4,000 dollars.
> 
> I think I can get the new truck for about the same money given that it's an '03 still on the dealers lot.Â They want to move this thing.
> 
> The dilemna is that I have to drive this truck to work every day.Â So would I regret going with the 4.7L to try and save gas money???
> 
> Can't afford the Diesel or the 3/4 ton.
> 
> Anyone towing with the 4.7L engine?
> 
> Wayne
> [snapback]10735[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]22353[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I had the same struggles you're looking at Wayne. I was looking at the new hemis after owing 01 offroad with 5.7 and bad gas mileage I broke down the tow mileage versus everyday driving and went with the 03 quad 4 wd with 4.7L and 3.92 rear end. I'm not going to tell you that it has all the power I want but it's not a bad combo with the 28-bhs. With wife and kids and gear I mean beer for a weekend at the races I'm sure we're pushing the limits on weight but it's a better more comfortable tow than the 01 with the 5.7 pulling a 03 245 springdale that weighed 1,000 lbs less. Most of my towing is on pretty flat land but we do go to the NC mountains for a week every summer and we haven't had any problems. I towed the old setup to disney and it wore me out but this combo works much better. Personally I think the hemi is overrated if you're looking for a sensible. Great forum guys.


----------



## GlenninTexas

I would go with the used 2004 with the hemi. Not necessarily because of the additional power, but because of the additional towing capability. You might also run the numbers, paying particular attention to the GCWR and GVWR, you might find the 3003 is pushing the limit of one or both of these ratings.

Good Luck, Glenn


----------



## luv2rv

Hey this one's an oldy but a goody. As you can see from my Sig I didn't go with either of the Dodge's and opted instead for the 3/4 ton GMC Sierra.

I have been driving this truck since July and don't regret the decision at all.

Plenty of power ... absolutely solid feeling on the road when towing. It's whole heck of a lot of fun to drive as well.

Thanks again.


----------



## nascarcamper

luv2rv said:


> Hey this one's an oldy but a goody. As you can see from my Sig I didn't go with either of the Dodge's and opted instead for the 3/4 ton GMC Sierra.
> 
> I have been driving this truck since July and don't regret the decision at all.
> 
> Plenty of power ... absolutely solid feeling on the road when towing. It's whole heck of a lot of fun to drive as well.
> 
> Thanks again.
> [snapback]22669[/snapback]​


oops!!! Sorry about the vacant reply. I'm glad it worked out for you. I guess it's always better to err on the side of caution. My next one will probably be the F-250 diesel. Any one have any comments on the 6.0l?


----------

